# Unbelievable shot



## rocknreel2 (Jun 8, 2004)

L mm
Pp
Oppppi


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

very cool to do once and hang it up.

I did it when I was 13 with my dads arrows over 15 years ago, thought he would be impressed I shafted one and broke 2 more in half.

he wasn't impressed and made me pay for arrows.

I make sure I have a target with 5 markers on it now to aim at, hate buying arrows.

bad thing is he threw all the arrows I destroyed away.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I managed to do it this past spring with my recurve.


----------

